# Let's see how buff you are!



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 3, 2012)

I am in the market for some means of buffing my pens.  There seems to be quite a few options with either 2 or 3 wheels and different compounds being used.

If you can, post a picture (or link) of your buffing set-up and post your comments on it.  It'll help me narrow down my search.

Thanks!!


----------



## Mack C. (Feb 3, 2012)

Andrew_K99 said:


> I am in the market for some means of buffing my pens. There seems to be quite a few options with either 2 or 3 wheels and different compounds being used.
> 
> If you can, post a picture (or link) of your buffing set-up and post your comments on it. It'll help me narrow down my search.
> 
> Thanks!!









Hi Andrew; This is my dedicated buffer, built entirely with my own 2 hands!:biggrin:Not much cheaper than if I had bought the 3 wheel Beall buffing system. I just wanted to do it myself.

I use the buffing compound by Caswell www.caswellplating.com
515-6163 Plastic Glo (Ultra-Fine Dry), and 515-6165 Plastic Buffing Extra Fine.


----------



## alphageek (Feb 3, 2012)

I use this:  6" Buffer

I use tripoli and white diamond.... And have a 3rd wheel available to swap if I want to put carnuba wax on something.    99% of my buffing is on acrylics with just the 2 wheels.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (Feb 3, 2012)

Andrew - Glad you started this thread. Hope it's OK if I add this Q: Are there appreciable differences in the wheels that are used on the various buffers? The 3 wheel Beall system seems to be the gold standard but that one from Harbor Freight posted by aplhageek (Dean) sure looks to be an interesting option. And then there's compounds - are there "preferred" makers? Sorry, didn't intend to hijack the thread. Got a bit excited and carried away.


----------



## Andrew_K99 (Feb 3, 2012)

Ted iin Michigan said:


> Andrew - Glad you started this thread. Hope it's OK if I add this Q: Are there appreciable differences in the wheels that are used on the various buffers? The 3 wheel Beall system seems to be the gold standard but that one from Harbor Freight posted by aplhageek (Dean) sure looks to be an interesting option. And then there's compounds - are there "preferred" makers? Sorry, didn't intend to hijack the thread. Got a bit excited and carried away.


Not a problem, this is the next step I need to take with my pens.

I have lots of questions, like is a difference with wheel size either, will a 4" wheel work better then a 6" or 8"? Guess speed is the determining factor there as the larger the wheel the faster it'll actually be going where it contacts the pen. Do the buffing wheels for a bench grinder (3450 RPM) do the trick? Is that too fast? I have lots of questions about buffing set-ups so I thought I'd see what others are using.

Mack, I am envious of that set-up, although your buffing lathe is A LOT better than my one lathe. 

AK


----------



## randywa (Feb 3, 2012)

I use these 4" wheels. Poor people have poor ways I guess, but they work pretty well. 4" Buffing Wheel


----------



## alphageek (Feb 3, 2012)

Ted..... Here is my thoughts on it:

Buffer:  1 bought that because I wanted something else that wasn't my lathe so that I can have it at the ready (and don't have a spare lathe just lying around  )
Wheels/compounds:   I consider both of these consumables and when its time to replace them, I'll be looking at this thread and others to find better wheels/compounds.    For now the tripoli/white diamond seems to be the starting point for most, but I hope to get better options in the future.

I will say - buffing is a SERIOUS improvement in my acrylics.   Even if I do sand and MM on the lathe, I can improve the look/scratches by buffing.


----------



## dabeeler (Feb 4, 2012)

I use the Beal 3 wheels with the quick change adapter on an old motor mounted on a 4X4 post making a portable stand alone buffing station. The wheels are quick to change out with the adapter. The set up has worked very well and I have used it for a lot of things other than pens.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 4, 2012)

Check out acrylic finishing products by Barry Gross at: bgartforms.com.

He has sanding discs to 800G, abralon pads to 4,000G, acrylic sanding pads(similar to MM), then a plastic/acrylic polish(finer thanPSI) and then a 2 wheel buffer for your lathe with a polishing compound....works for me! I like the results I get. He has videos on his site as well. Buffing does kick it up. Much better than just stopping with the polish.

As mentioned by others, wet sand with pads(not too much pressure) in separate cups of water, wipe with a new piece of paper towel each time, T shirt for taking off polish(keep turning to a new fresh spot) buffing and presto! A knockout finish!
Hope this helps..


----------



## tim self (Feb 5, 2012)

I own the Beall and have the adapter on my 8" grinder.  I just bought the HF buffer an do NOT like the wheels.  I guess I'm spoiled with the beall.  I thought I'd see how stiff the wheels are on the HF on an old plastic dust broom.  Those wheels actually "sanded" the surface off the broom.  IMO, the beall is the way to go in regards to buffing "kits".


----------

